# S-line v standard



## Osiris (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

Im looking to buy a TT and have so far driven a standard 2.0tfsi with 17" wheels.

I was considering looking at an s-line and was wondering if the lowered suspension had much of an impact on the handling?

If anyone has driven both i'd appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, both. I currently have TFSI Sport quattro on 17", but previously drove a TDI S-Line on 18".
The Sport is much more forgiving to poor road surfaces at the expense of not such sharp handling (although the quattro helps in some respects). Depends on what your majority of driving is I would suggest. I drive across poor forest roads on a daily basis and quite often thought I had broken the S-Line as it crashed into potholes and cattle grids...not so bad with the sport.
One other slight drawback of the sport on 17" imo is that is looks a bit under-wheeled with the higher ride, but that is quite subjective I guess. HTH.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had both (well the S-Line Black Edition) on the TDi.

No noticable handling difference really for normal use.

Ride is more crashy on the S-Line BE, it does have 19s rather than 18s but having driven a standard S-Line as well, not much between them.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

S-line supsension is way too harsh and crashy for my liking hence I've got the magnetic ride.
I find the s-line suspension is not suitable apart from perfectly smooth surfaces.
If you travel on motorways a lot you will fine the s-line becomes too tiring.
We have an A1 s-line too which is much softer dampened than the TT and that still is fairly tiresome on long journeys.
Standard suspenion however I feel is too softly dampened and the handing feel is compromised in corners.
Again magnetic ride is the best solution.

If you hadn't guess already I'm an advocate of mag ride :lol:


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

I've owned both. I found the cornering ability on the standard suspension too wallowy for my liking (having come from French hot hatches) and subsequently fitted Eibach lowering springs which made a big difference. I also went down the route of fitting TTS/S-line front bumper and side skirts and larger 19" wheels.

I now have a 2010 2.0 T S-line with the standard lowered suspension, which in my opinion handles as well as with the Eibachs (if not better) and is more comfortable too. You also have the added kit that comes with the S-line, if you can stretch to one that'd be the way to go IMHO.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for your comments. I'm coming from a BMW 1 series coupe m sport with run flats so i'm eager to avoid the hard ride again, but still want decent handling.

Are the magnetic dampers something that can be retro fitted?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know but I suspect retrofitting Magride will be both complex and very expensive. And if you start doing mods, it is difficult to stop. Soon you will have S line body kit and whatnot.
If you can afford it, you should go for an S line, and preferably with Magride, straight away. It handles really well with minimal bodyroll. I still find it reasonably comfortable.
If a soft ride is important, go for max 18" and avoid run flat and other tyres with stiff sidewalls. Just my opinion, from having owned an s line myself.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As with most things everything is a compromise and whether the S-line is better than the Sport is always subjective. Its depends upon your expectations, what you have been used to, the type of roads you drive, how much you drive and whether you have problems like a bad back etc.
The middle line on this question usually says that the s-line is tolerable with 18" wheels but 19" make it harsh. The Sport might lack some of the handling but does that really matter to you?
Don't forget also that with the S-line you get extras like the body kit, lowered suspension, sill plates and xenon headlights with LED DRLs.
I personally love my S-line


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

As has been said it is very much down to personal choice. I agonised over this decision, test drove numerous S Lines and even hired a Sport for a day at my own cost before placing my order.

Eventually I went for the S Line because although the ride is a bit harder, it's not like the Sport is feather bed like in comparison.

I was prepared to have the harder ride as it seemed an acceptable compromise for all the extras you get for £350 when I placed my order - I also think the S Line looks so much more muscular and special than the Sport ( personal opinion again).

Glad to say I haven't regretted my choice - hope you enjoy whatever you choose.


----------



## BlackmoreHotspur (Mar 25, 2014)

Another S Line fan... Eventually! I had an A6 S Line couple of years back on big 20" wheels; dreadful horrible ride, blamed S Line and swore never again. Never say never!!!

Couple of months back saw great deal at local stealer on last production run of TT with great big dealer contribution. Started off really wanting a 1.8 TFSI sport as deal was amazing but all sold out. Offered TDI S Line on great deal but stalled as convinced S Line would rattle my fillings! Test drove 20" S Line TFSI.... Better than A6 experience but harsh and not for me. Went for S Line TDI on 18" and love it. Don't believe all the negativity....1600 miles of mostly commuting through East London pot holes, Esssex back roads and some great fast weekend runs. Loving it. As someone else said, S Line on 18' is the way ahead; didn't much want the boy racer lowered suspension but extras that come with it make it the top choice. Can honestly say it's my favourite car ever so far.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Osiris said:


> I'm coming from a BMW 1 series coupe m sport with run flats so i'm eager to avoid the hard ride again,


In comparison the TT S Line will be like a magic carpet over the bumps


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It don't seem a problem to me. But like I say - to some extent it depends upon what you've been used to.
Or maybe its all that extra padding on my arse


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sline all the way. TT looks bare without bodykit. I have 17s and 19s, and ran with the 17s for 2 years then switched back to the 19s. Ride is a lot louder and a far bit harsher than the 17s. You want soft and cuddly, buy an Astra.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

the minty1 said:


> Sline all the way. TT looks bare without bodykit. I have 17s and 19s, and ran with the 17s for 2 years then switched back to the 19s. Ride is a lot louder and a far bit harsher than the 17s. You want soft and cuddly, buy an Astra.


+1

S-line imo is a no brainer, love the ride and the looks. MY11> is S-line all the way


----------



## Osiris (Jun 10, 2014)

I thought I would aim a bit higher so I test drove a TTS.

I was interested to try out the Mag suspension. The car looked great inside and out. I was impressed by the performance and way the quattro put the power down. The steering was light, which was a relief after the BMW. The suspension though I was unsure about. In normal mode the ride felt floaty. In Sports mode there was a lot of vertical, jiggly movement, much like what you get in the 1-series but worse. Body roll in either mode seemed fairly well supressed, though not totally flat. It had 18" wheels. The seats also were a bit dissapointing.

I really wanted to like it more than I did to be honest. Certain aspects of it were great but now i have to decide if its worth the change.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Trust me it's worth the change.
I had a 123d coupe, just the same as you, that I loved. I now have a 2.0 s-line black edition that I'd sell my children before parting with!
The ride is nowhere near as harsh as the Beemer and I'm running 19's. No roll, no teeth chatter just the burble of petrol....


----------

